# Uber driver rating is a total joke



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

How is Gr*yft*'s star system any better than F*ub*a*r*'s?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Have no idea what your saying


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

James Verry said:


> Have no idea what your saying


"Gr*yft*" is a derogatory name for "Lyft". "Grift" is a word for petty swindling. It has recently become obsolete.

"F*ub*a*r*" is a derogatory name for "Uber". It is an acronym: "*F*ouled *U*p *B*eyond *A*ll *R*ecognition". The "F" part is usually a vulgar word, but, Forum Rules and general courtesy do not permit me to use it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

James Verry said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Let us know when you get 3 dueces!!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How is Gr*yft*'s star system any better than F*ub*a*r*'s?


Here is my example of how Lyft's rating system is better than Uber. When I lived in Las Vegas, a Lyft drivers rating would reset each week on Monday morning around 4 or 5 am. So unless a driver had a horrible week, it would be difficult to be deactivated bases on ratings.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lyft drops your lowest rating. Does not match you up with rider that rates you low. Follows up on low ratings left.

And Lyft gives you 5 stars if I rider does not rate you. That is huge and why more and more Uber drivers are using both apps.

A 1 should have to be accompanied by a remark. Most just leave a 1 so as a driver you have no idea why.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Those are examples of how Lyft has a system that gives higher ratings to drivers. An example of a “better rating system” wouldn’t just be more fair to drivers. A better rating system would have side effects like better pay, better matching with passengers, more pings, better tips, protection from false complaints. Although I have heard claims about how maintaining higher ratings gets more pings on Uber, there is no evidence for that incredible claim.

Both rating systems are terrible. Both rating systems grade on such a curve that there is no measurable difference between a good, great or outstanding driver or passenger. 5 stars for almost everyone mean proper evaluations for almost no one. There isn’t even a measurable difference in outcomes like pay or success for drivers with good vs. great ratings.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Because you can be deactivated for any rating below 4.7 a rider should no any rating below a 5 is failing and could get driver fired. A 4 is .70 below a 4.70 which can get the driver fired. Uber makes no attempt to let riders no how crucial feedback is.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

James Verry said:


> Because you can be deactivated for any rating below 4.7 a rider should no any rating below a 5 is failing and could get driver fired. A 4 is .70 below a 4.70 which can get the driver fired. Uber makes no attempt to let riders no how crucial feedback is.


4.6 actually. Almost no one gets deactivated for low ratings.

How did they decide on such an arbitrary number as 4.6? They looked at the distribution of ratings that drivers get and got something that probably looks like a weighted bell curve, likely with the median and mode around the low 4.8 range. They likely found that the bottom 1-5% of drivers were in the <4.65 range. Those are the people who risk deactivation the most. Uber wants them off the platform.

And you are right about Uber not letting people know why or how ratings matter. But neither does Lyft. Again, both ratings systems are bad at doing what they are supposed to do: evaluate drivers and passengers and provide appropriate incentives and disincentives to improve the service.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> 4.6 actually. Almost no one gets deactivated for low ratings.
> 
> How did they decide on such an arbitrary number as 4.6? They looked at the distribution of ratings that drivers get and got something that probably looks like a weighted bell curve, likely with the median and mode around the low 4.8 range. They likely found that the bottom 1-5% of drivers were in the <4.65 range. Those are the people who risk deactivation the most. Uber wants them off the platform.
> 
> And you are right about Uber not letting people know why or how ratings matter. But neither does Lyft. Again, both ratings systems are bad at doing what they are supposed to do: evaluate drivers and passengers and provide appropriate incentives and disincentives to improve the service.


Exactly correct.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DexNex said:


> Exactly correct.
> 
> View attachment 402397


Ratings king weighs in. &#129332;&#127996;

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

I guess the median may be closer to 4.78 or so. In my market it is more like 4.82 based on driver profiles I have seen.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

You are right and riders have to realize that Uber is a very smart company that knows exactly what they are doing. We may disagree with them but to think there reasons and decisions are anything more then cold calculated attempts to make maximum profits for investors is being naive.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

James Verry said:


> You are right and riders have to realize that Uber is a very smart company that knows exactly what they are doing. We may disagree with them but to think there reasons and decisions are anything more then cold calculated attempts to make maximum profits for investors is being naive.


Yep, it's a garbage system for drivers. Game it, ignore it, or quit.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

The rider is thinking a 4 is a B grade from school. In actuality it is an F. Uber knows this and is happy to have there drivers knocking themselves out chasing a rating that is unattainable.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

James Verry said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Will take Uber's rating system any day. Their system is 500 ratings versus 100. Yes, STRONGLY prefer the 500 ratings method.

Couldn't care less if I have 1☆'s on my record. Currently have seven. Who cares? Not me.

With 500 rides, a one star, or seven in my case, is not going to affect your rating significantly.

Moreover, have enjoyed every one, of my seven one ☆'s, and looking forward to many more!
&#128077;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

James Verry said:


> The rider is thinking a 4 is a B grade from school. In actuality it is an F. Uber knows this and is happy to have there drivers knocking themselves out chasing a rating that is unattainable.


I attained an "A+" average as a driver. The grass isn't greener.

Whenever you find yourself thinking about ratings, force yourself to think about revenue, profit, and time instead.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

If you have 500 rated trips...

that is 500x5= 2500 possible points.

A single one-star reduces that to 2496 points.

that reduces your overall score from a 5.000 to a 4.992 (2496/500).

so a 1-star should only impact a veteran driver’s rating by 0.008. Virtually no impact on the overall rating.

#shutupanddothemath


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DexNex said:


> If you have 500 rated trips...
> 
> that is 500x5= 2500 possible points.
> 
> ...


Exactly correct. Much more impact with the Lyft system. My rating there is much lower. Surprised am not deactivated after 4 1/2 years!

Not worrying about ratings does wonders for my attitude.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I wish I could feel that way but every 1 I have pisses me off. As long as money and perks are attached to ratings I will feel that way.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

James Verry said:


> The rider is thinking a 4 is a B grade from school. In actuality it is an F. Uber knows this and is happy to have there drivers knocking themselves out chasing a rating that is unattainable.


What is an unattainable rating in your definition? Is a 5.00 unattainable by your thinking?

@waldowainthrop shhhhhh.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly correct. Much more impact with the Lyft system. My rating there is much lower. Surprised am not deactivated after 4 1/2 years!
> 
> Not worrying about ratings does wonders for my attitude.


Well what if you got 4 more along with a few 2s thrown in for good measure. Now you run the risk of losing money and perks associated with high ratings.



DexNex said:


> What is an unattainable rating in your definition? Is a 5.00 unattainable by your thinking?
> 
> @waldowainthrop shhhhhh.


In over 17000 rides I have missed an exit or taken a wrong turn I am not perfect. In all my rides I have gotten the rider to there destination safely and comfortably. To me that warrants a rating close to 5.00.



James Verry said:


> Well what if you got 4 more along with a few 2s thrown in for good measure. Now you run the risk of losing money and perks associated with high ratings.
> 
> 
> In over 17000 rides I have missed an exit or taken a wrong turn I am not perfect. In all my rides I have gotten the rider to there destination safely and comfortably. To me that warrants a rating close to 5.00.


My rating is 4.94


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All Fuber needs to do is to drop the 1-2 lowermost ratings in the last 100 rides.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

James Verry said:


> Well what if you got 4 more along with a few 2s thrown in for good measure. Now you run the risk of losing money and perks associated with high ratings.
> 
> 
> In over 17000 rides I have missed an exit or taken a wrong turn I am not perfect. In all my rides I have gotten the rider to there destination safely and comfortably. To me that warrants a rating close to 5.00.
> ...


Again. You said that drivers were trying to get an unattainable rating. What rating is unattainable in your mind?

@waldowainthrop I see you bro. Shhhh.


----------



## zephyr43 (Apr 13, 2019)

10 years from now what will your driver rating mean to you? NOTHING. A lot of people in life have no control of anything. No control in family, no control at work. No control over their government. But they do have control over one thing, and one thing only... how many stars they give you. Just let them have a moment of pleasure and control.
After 25,000 trips between Uber and Lyft, as far as ratings go, frankly my dear, I dont give a damn.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DexNex said:


> If you have 500 rated trips...
> 
> that is 500x5= 2500 possible points.
> 
> ...


Usually a 1 star will visually drop your rating. .008 is very close to .01. A single 1 star rating won't get you fired, but 1 star ratings need to be avoided.


MiamiKid said:


> Exactly correct. Much more impact with the Lyft system. My rating there is much lower. Surprised am not deactivated after 4 1/2 years!
> 
> Not worrying about ratings does wonders for my attitude.


Technically the 1 star hurts your rating more on Lyft, but it goes away really fast on Lyft because every ride adds a 5 star to your rating unless they down rate. 100 rides later it will be gone. On Uber, assuming only 30% rate, it might take 1700 rides for a 1 star rating to disappear because most riders do not rate.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess Uber wants drivers to use new and nice cars in order to obtain 5 stars when Lyft doen't. In Lyft rating system, it is automatically 5 star when a rider didn't rate. When a driver has been feeling bad on getting 1 star randomly, he would be thinking of changing car. That's what Uber wanted.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

When my gas tank takes ratings I'll care like I did in kindergarten and got a gold star on my math test which gave me the life skills to realize 90+% of what Uber Lyft sends me is an attempt to human traffic me

If you care about ratings Uber Lyft game develepirs & Neuro scientists on payroll considers you the perfect mark for their future tricks & scams to get you to obey the app

I earn every 1 star and make sure the rider knows there's is coming & I don't care about theirs


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

James Verry said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Just like everything else they did during the 180 Days of Change (find new ways to screw driver) they did change the Ratings system, they took away the ability of driver to change the rating driver gave passenger.

_RESOLVED!_


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> When my gas tank takes ratings I'll care like I did in kindergarten and got a gold star on my math test which gave me the life skills to realize 90+% of what Uber Lyft sends me is an attempt to human traffic me
> 
> If you care about ratings Uber Lyft game develepirs & Neuro scientists on payroll considers you the perfect mark for their future tricks & scams to get you to obey the app
> 
> I earn every 1 star and make sure the rider knows there's is coming & I don't care about theirs


There are tangible benefits to starts on Uber though, like tuition at ASU. My goal for Uber is to be above 4.85. My goal for Lyft is to be above deactivation. Ironically, I'm usually a perfect 5.00 on Lyft lately despite my lack of caring. I think my rating is higher on Lyft due to the comparative lack of driver quality on Lyft in my market. When I pull up on Uber in a Ford, they wonder why they didn't get a Lexus. When I pull up in Lyft in my Ford, they thank me for not having my seats covered in garbage.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> If you care about ratings Uber Lyft *game develepirs & Neuro scientists* on payroll considers you the perfect mark for their future tricks & scams to get you to obey the app


Neuroscientists? I doubt it. Citation needed. There are very probably psychologists and statisticians, as well as game designers working on Uber on behavioral manipulation.

https://medium.com/@1843/the-scientists-who-make-apps-addictive-8426a6beb2d


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> There are tangible benefits to starts on Uber though, like tuition at ASU. My goal for Uber is to be above 4.85. My goal for Lyft is to be above deactivation. Ironically, I'm usually a perfect 5.00 on Lyft lately despite my lack of caring.


Giving 3000 rides that cost you $6,000-12,000+ & requires 1000+ hours of labor for an online schools tuition isn't a benefit & less than 1% of drivers even last long enough by criminal design to even use that worthless benefit



waldowainthrop said:


> Neuroscientists? I doubt it. Citation needed. There are very probably psychologists and statisticians, as well as game designers working on Uber on behavioral manipulation.
> 
> https://medium.com/@1843/the-scientists-who-make-apps-addictive-8426a6beb2d


Read the book super pumped they have Neuro scientists, game develepors, & all types of criminals adding games & manipulative crap into the app to trick drivers into working for free or against their interests if I get really bored I may site the chapter, page, & quote it

Doubt it all you want 96% fail this Ponzi by design

Here ya go took a second

https://dc.curbed.com/2012/3/6/10390958/uber-hires-a-neuroscientist-to-find-out-how-your-brain-works
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=uber hires neuroscientists


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Giving 3000 rides that cost you $6,000-12,000+ & requires 1000+ hours of labor for an online schools tuition isn't a benefit & less than 1% of drivers even last long enough by criminal design to even use that worthless benefit


I did 3000 rides before they even offered ASU as a benefit so for me it was basically an unexpected gift in return for keeping a higher acceptance rate and driver rating. The acceptance rate thing reduces revenue a bit, but the ASU benefit seems to be a pretty good marginal return on the future rides I need to do to keep the benefit.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

James Verry said:


> Have no idea what your saying


He is saying he has a low rating&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

James Verry said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Why do you even care.... They did fix it. They added extra click to view your ratings, and thus I haven't seen it since then. Why would I care?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How is Gr*yft*'s star system any better than F*ub*a*r*'s?


When someone on Lyft rates 3*
or less it tells them they wont
get the driver again
I'm betting when they do that
they realize that 3* or lower actually does something that could 
conceivably harm them.
Uber on the other hand says
what went wrong? 
Blaming it all on the driver with 
no Ill effects to them


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I heard you have to declare the value of the class as income to IRS. That could add up if the cost is anything like courses at UConn. That could throw off your entire business model.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@troothequalstroll You provided a source! Awesome. My skepticism was unwarranted.

I love when I ask for a source and someone actually provides it. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> Giving 3000 rides that cost you $6,000-12,000+ & requires 1000+ hours of labor for an online schools tuition isn't a benefit & less than 1% of drivers even last long enough by criminal design to even use that worthless benefit
> 
> 
> Read the book super pumped they have Neuro scientists, game develepors, & all types of criminals adding games & manipulative crap into the app to trick drivers into working for free or against their interests if I get really bored I may site the chapter, page, & quote it
> ...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i had prepared a long comment on this but decided to just say both companies suck. one is darth vader the other is the village people.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Read the book super pumped they have Neuro scientists, game develepors, & all types of criminals adding games & manipulative crap into the app to trick drivers into working for free or against their interests if I get really bored I may site the chapter, page, & quote it
> 
> Doubt it all you want 96% fail this Ponzi by design
> 
> ...


Well, let me put it this way. Before I drove for Uber, I played videogames a lot. Basically, I would pay a game developer $120, and play their game for 1000 hours that I could have been using productively. During videogames I would set non-sense goals like trying to improve stats. I admit that I do the same thing with Uber. If I've done 97 rides in a week, I'll often drive a little extra to break that ceiling to 100, just for fun.

Today, I drive for companies that have gamified their work experience. I haven't hardly touched a videogame since I started working for these gamified companies, and part of it is because I drive when I'm bored. Overall, I make probably $5-14 per hour after expenses. Let's say I drive 70 hours a week. That's $350 to $980 in profit every week doing something that is fun to do.

You say it is not "in our interest". I say every company needs to gamify the work because it's much better to spend your days "gaming" than to spend your days grinding out hours at a no-fun job hoping for the day to end. I wish all jobs kept stats on your work. When I used to book hotel rooms, I'd book rooms all day long, for hours. If there was a stat that said how many I booked, that would make me happier. Further, I could show my boss how many I was booking compared to my peers. The fact is I booked rooms at a much faster rate, especially the ones that were data entry rather than phone bookings. But I got ZERO recognition for it because literally no one even knew that I was putting in the data entry bookings at a high rate. There would be a stack of 100 and I'd put in 85 and the other 5 workers would put in the remaining 15. The other 5 workers would be surfing the web or playing on their phone while I was doing work. And 2 out of the other 5 would then become my supervisor next year. Same basic thing at every company.

One thing I like about Uber is that I get paid per ride. I feel like I for every unit of work I put in, I get something out. That's one thing I hate about W2 jobs is that work performance is irrelevant usually. You could outsell everyone, fix more widgets than everyone else, and your coworkers will just hate you for it if they notice at all, figuring you are making them look bad. And the guy getting the employee of the month bonus is going to be the popular good looking person that likes the same football team as the middle manager who will be assessing him. And he's the guy getting promoted, too.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

whats worse then a 1* rating? discussing it endlessly....yes its unfair...now what? wasting energy on this is part of an overall MO that relates directly to the business model of this so called company. in the end its all mental masterbation....speaking of which i need to go take care of something before my next ride lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Again. You said that drivers were trying to get an unattainable rating. What rating is unattainable in your mind?
> 
> @waldowainthrop I see you bro. Shhhh.


@James Verry You have avoided my question about your "unattainable" statement twice.

No rating is unattainable. I am rated a perfect 5.00 on both Uber and Lyft. It's up to you to find the path.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DexNex said:


> @James Verry You have avoided my question about your "unattainable" statement twice.
> 
> No rating is unattainable. I am rated a perfect 5.00 on both Uber and Lyft. It's up to you to find the path.


I can break my silence on this now, I think. I was a 4.97 trending fast to 4.99. No frills, no gimmicks, not a severe amount of selectivity with rides. Anyone can get a 4.85+ if they want to. Being better rated than half of drivers is easy enough if you want it.

@James Verry The question is why you want it. 4.95+ drivers only get tipped more if they are also good at getting tips. The correlation between higher ratings and better outcomes has to be proven and the evidence isn't strong. If you have a 4.94 you are already ratings game royalty, top of the pile, the elite. &#128081;

What does it say about the rideshare economy that the rewards for getting rated well are so minimal most of the time? Do the gig how you want, and if good ratings, tips, ego boosts and smiles result, keep doing what you are doing. If ratings are stressing you out, that's what they were designed to do. Force yourself to not look.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

If a pax doesn't rate the default should be a 5. I mean no complaint means they were happy, yes? Anything sub 5 requires a comment on the 'why' and no multi choice selections. They write something, or rating is not saved.

Not a lot to ask. Too much to hope for.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can break my silence on this now, I think. I was a 4.97 trending fast to 4.99. No frills, no gimmicks, not a severe amount of selectivity with rides. Anyone can get a 4.85+ if they want to. Being better rated than half of drivers is easy enough if you want it.
> 
> @James Verry The question is why you want it. 4.95+ drivers only get tipped more if they are also good at getting tips. The correlation between higher ratings and better outcomes has to be proven and the evidence isn't strong. If you have a 4.94 you are already ratings game royalty, top of the pile, the elite. &#128081;
> 
> What does it say about the rideshare economy that the rewards for getting rated well are so minimal most of the time? Do the gig how you want, and if good ratings, tips, ego boosts and smiles result, keep doing what you are doing. If ratings are stressing you out, that's what they were designed to do. Force yourself to not look.


the difference between 4.97 and 5 is a cnt hair....one or two freeloaders...or achem..... ghetto rats...getting a 5 on lyft is a joke..uber is much more impressive


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

James Verry said:


> but every 1 I have pisses me off


worse if you have no idea why and/or if it was a pax just looking for credits.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

James Verry said:


> Well what if you got 4 more along with a few 2s thrown in for good measure. Now you run the risk of losing money and perks associated with high ratings.
> 
> 
> In over 17000 rides I have missed an exit or taken a wrong turn I am not perfect. In all my rides I have gotten the rider to there destination safely and comfortably. To me that warrants a rating close to 5.00.
> ...


Your worries are not warranted. #dothemathbro

At your current rating of 4.94 you have 2470 of 2500 possible points from 500 rated trips.

The Service Rating cut for Uber Pro is 4.85 (2425/2500 points on 500 rated trips).

Assuming you went on a run of 1-star rated rides, and every 1-star ride replaced a perfect 5-star ride in your 500 trip total...

*you can get a 1-star on your next 11 trips and still be rated above a 4.85.*


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Usually a 1 star will visually drop your rating. .008 is very close to .01. A single 1 star rating won't get you fired, but 1 star ratings need to be avoided.
> 
> Technically the 1 star hurts your rating more on Lyft, but it goes away really fast on Lyft because every ride adds a 5 star to your rating unless they down rate. 100 rides later it will be gone. On Uber, assuming only 30% rate, it might take 1700 rides for a 1 star rating to disappear because most riders do not rate.


Agree, but when I was under 500 ratings I could see about 2/3rds of my pax rated, and I believe that's still true. End of every ride, true or not, I say thanks for being a 5 star rider......sets up a social contract.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

very simple deduct or add 

4 star .02
3 star .04
2 star .06
1 star .08

im not sure why 1 doesent equal 1 but there it is


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Your worries are not warranted. #dothemath
> 
> At your current rating of 4.94 you have 2470 of 2500 possible points from 500 rated trips.
> 
> ...


The best part of this is that UberPro does not actually cut your benefits until you fall below a 4.75 in a period (read the program terms). So @James Verry could actually go on a run of over 20 1-star runs and still have his Uber Pro benefits. #dothemathbro


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> 4.6 actually. Almost no one gets deactivated for low ratings.
> 
> How did they decide on such an arbitrary number as 4.6? They looked at the distribution of ratings that drivers get and got something that probably looks like a weighted bell curve, likely with the median and mode around the low 4.8 range. They likely found that the bottom 1-5% of drivers were in the <4.65 range. Those are the people who risk deactivation the most. Uber wants them off the platform.
> 
> And you are right about Uber not letting people know why or how ratings matter. But neither does Lyft. Again, both ratings systems are bad at doing what they are supposed to do: evaluate drivers and passengers and provide appropriate incentives and disincentives to improve the service.


There shouldn't be a ratings system at all.

We're allegedly ICs but treated like employees. Even most employees don't have to deal with ratings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Even most employees don't have to deal with ratings.


no, they have to deal with 'performance reviews', which are worse, imho.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How is Gr*yft*'s star system any better than F*ub*a*r*'s?


Unlike Uber, you don't have to rate the pax right away. You get 24 hours to rate the pax.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

James Verry said:


> Lyft drops your lowest rating. Does not match you up with rider that rates you low. Follows up on low ratings left.
> 
> And Lyft gives you 5 stars if I rider does not rate you. That is huge and why more and more Uber drivers are using both apps.
> 
> A 1 should have to be accompanied by a remark. Most just leave a 1 so as a driver you have no idea why.





DexNex said:


> The best part of this is that UberPro does not actually cut your benefits until you fall below a 4.75 in a period (read the program terms). So @James Verry could actually go on a run of over 20 1-star runs and still have his Uber Pro benefits. #dothemathbro


Thanks for explaining that it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

James Verry said:


> Thanks for explaining that it's greatly appreciated.


I know my replies may come across as harsh, and if such is the case, I apologize. At the same time, I am trying to help you get past the 1-star by showing how inconsequential it is to your overall status.

I know the sting as I have had some before.

I just want you to get back on the road with the confidence you are doing a great job at a 4.90+ rating. You are in the top 5% of all drivers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow totally appreciate that !


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DexNex said:


> I know my replies may come across as harsh, and if such is the case, I apologize. At the same time, I am trying to help you get past the 1-star by showing how inconsequential it is to your overall status.
> 
> I know the sting as I have had some before.
> 
> I just want you to get back on the road with the confidence you are doing a great job at a 4.90+ rating. You are in the top 5% of all drivers.


Dont forget he gets a cookie too...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Someone has under 4.95 I suspect.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

father of unicorns said:


> Here is my example of how Lyft's rating system is better than Uber. When I lived in Las Vegas, a Lyft drivers rating would reset each week on Monday morning around 4 or 5 am. So unless a driver had a horrible week, it would be difficult to be deactivated bases on ratings.


Your right with Lyft there is at least an attempt to work with the driver when a jerk leaves an undeserving rating.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Well, let me put it this way. Before I drove for Uber, I played videogames a lot. Basically, I would pay a game developer $120, and play their game for 1000 hours that I could have been using productively. During videogames I would set non-sense goals like trying to improve stats. I admit that I do the same thing with Uber. If I've done 97 rides in a week, I'll often drive a little extra to break that ceiling to 100, just for fun.
> 
> Today, I drive for companies that have gamified their work experience. I haven't hardly touched a videogame since I started working for these gamified companies, and part of it is because I drive when I'm bored. Overall, I make probably $5-14 per hour after expenses. Let's say I drive 70 hours a week. That's $350 to $980 in profit every week doing something that is fun to do.
> 
> ...


Sorry only rides that go 20+ miles pay here so I don't get paid every ride if I took every ride I'd lose money on 9 outta every 10 rides

I don't appreciate the games I didn't sign up to play games, risking my life is not a game

Let me know approximately how long my contract will take me to fulfill, where I will be when my contract is over, where my contract begins, approximately how much weight my contract will include (# of pax), approximately how much my contract pays...

Per my rights so I can do due diligence on the contract and run my "INDEPENDENT BUSINESS" at a profit

Not games designed to trick & defraud me, not degraded maps hiding where I'm going while driving, not pop ups for "free" effing snacks while I'm driving, not pop up other useless crap to distract me into accepting contracts that steal time & labor from me...

If I got paid for every ride I wouldn't give 2 doo doos what they did but 90+% don't pay, I don't work for a McChicken per hour I need least 10 & that's kinda pushing it but $1-3 is absurd, I can do math thank you

I don't agree to work for less than minimum wage, I don't agree to work for free, nope not me


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> I don't appreciate the games I didn't sign up to play games, risking my life is not a game


Gotta have that adrenaline buzz. That's why some hunters seek "dangerous game". Driving for Uber wouldn't be as fun if it weren't for the risk of head-on collisions from drunk drivers and aggravated assaults from drunken paxholes. Gotta practice those dodging skills.

I don't want to die, but I hope that when I do, I am killed in a very violent, sudden incident and do not have to suffer a long drawn out death due to cancer, or worse, degenerative brain disease. I just hope a violent incident doesn't leave me paralyzed but still surviving. That's the worst case scenario.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> If a pax doesn't rate the default should be a 5.. I mean no complaint means they were happy, yes?


What if a pax isn't happy with your service but doesn't want to get you in trouble? 
I hear that semi often about other drivers from pax. 


SHalester said:


> Anything sub 5 requires a comment on the 'why' and no multi choice selections. They write something, or rating is not saved.
> 
> Not a lot to ask. Too much to hope for.


No, this is a horrible idea, I know its popular sentiment here but it would lead to so many more false allegations.

Missy and Tina aremt going to write that they thought your nose was too big, they are going to make something up. "He propositioned us", "he was watching porn"

I'll take the less than less than 1% one stars I get that I didn't earn and laugh them off.

The last thing we want to do is encourage someone complaining about is to write something in, that would end badly for so many.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike Uber, you don't have to rate the pax right away. You get 24 hours to rate the pax.


................point well taken......................................


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

James Verry said:


> I wish I could feel that way but every 1 I have pisses me off. As long as money and perks are attached to ratings I will feel that way.


Don't know how long you've been driving; but,


James Verry said:


> I wish I could feel that way but every 1 I have pisses me off. As long as money and perks are attached to ratings I will feel that way.


Try letting it totally go for just a week or two. Then, see how you feel? You may feel better? Maybe not; but, worth a try.

Who knows, your dollars &#128184; and ratings may improve as well. &#128077;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes that gives you a chance to respond low score for low score. I like that 24 hour window. There really is no advantage to leaving quick feedback.



MiamiKid said:


> Don't know how long you've been driving; but,
> 
> Try letting it totally go for just a week or two. Then, see how you feel? You may feel better? Maybe not; but, worth a try.
> 
> Who knows, your dollars &#128184; and ratings may improve as well. &#128077;


Will give it a try. You would not believe how nice I was to this individual. Those are the ones that really sting. It's been 24 hours and this post has been therapeutic.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I agree that the rating system appears to be flawed. I mean what kind of rating system considers 4 out of 5 stars bad?

But in reality, I have to say I reluctantly think it works for Uber and Lyft. I mean in the grand scheme of things, how many drivers are really deactivated for low ratings?

I have been peering in on this site for about 4 years and can only remember coming across a handful of threads about a driver being deactivated for low ratings. OTOH, there is a new thread almost daily about drivers being deactivated due to a false report or not taking services dogs. If the system was truly unfair, there would be many more stories about deactivation due to it.

I am a 4.99 rated driver and have been driving for 4 ½ years . The closest I ever came to 4.6 was when I was driving a car that was making a noise that turned out to be a transmission issue. And I only went down to 4.83. Once I got it fixed, my rating started climbing almost right away.

In short, once you have enough rides, if you actually reach 4.6, there is probably a very good reason and you probably shouldn’t be driving. If there is any problem with the rating system it would be, based on some of the horror stories I have heard from pax, that it doesn't work well enough to weed out some of those who shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I think 4.99 is the perfect score. That's what I would rate myself. The people who did not rate would have rated me 5 I am sure.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> The last thing we want to do is encourage someone complaining about is to write something in


I'm afraid that 'multi choice' standard answers won't work either. So, since you dislike my ideas, how would you make uber pax ratings better? .

I do strongly believe the pax should be forced to rate just as the driver is. Fair?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

James Verry said:


> Yes that gives you a chance to respond low score for low score. I like that 24 hour window. There really is no advantage to leaving quick feedback.
> 
> 
> Will give it a try. You would not believe how nice I was to this individual. Those are the ones that really sting. It's been 24 hours and this post has been therapeutic.


The one, two stars seriously depressed me my first couple months. Even went to the GLH as I didn't know what I was doing wrong.

And the Hub is where things turned around. Had a really cool female rep assure me that everyone receives these down ratings. And that once I hit 500 ratings, they'll barely move the needle.

She was right. Not only does it move the needle less, the more ratings you have, other ratings begin falling off at 500.

Don't know where you are, on this; but, if you're not at 500, stop worrying. You will get there and be fine. &#128077;


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

James Verry said:


> I think 4.99 is the perfect score. That's what I would rate myself. The people who did not rate would have rated me 5 I am sure.


I have one secret for that. I don't take Pool requests. My rating used to hover around 4.91 and 4.93. I stopped taking Pool requests about 2 1/2 years ago. My rating started climbing right away and has been between 4.98 and 4.99 for about 2 years.

I didn't stop taking Pool in order to improve my ratings. But it appears to have been a nice, unintended consequence.

It also helps that I don't work the drunk crowd either.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

How about changing rating from 4.5 to 5.00 and notify riders that by leaving any score under 4.60 is grounds for driver getting fired. Also explain what every rating means 4.7 average 4.8 above average 4.9 very good and 5 perfect. That way driver and passenger and Uber would be on same page.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> 4.7 average 4.8 above average 4.9 very good and 5 perfect.


how about doing away numbers all together? Just go with Perfect, Very Good, Good, Ave, Bad.........people understand words better, no?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok I could go with that. How hard would that be ? Not hard at all and would make perfect sense. Is there anyone who thinks the current rating system is better then this proposal ? I am going to send this proposal to Uber after I Patton it and charge Uber 1 million to use it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> How hard would that be ?


yeah, getting Uber to change rating setup has about the same probability of Trump becoming presidential.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

SHalester said:


> how about doing away numbers all together? Just go with Perfect, Very Good, Good, Ave, Bad.........people understand words better, no?


Or how about just:

Great
Good
Needs Work
Bad
"Great" = great service. Deserves and gets recognition.

"Good" = driver has done their job adequately, nothing to be worried about.

"Needs work" = This would come with a comment box so pax can provide feedback as to what went wrong. And driver can review. Too many of these puts your account under review and you can get deactivated if there aren't improvements.

Bad = a number of strikes and you are out. Again a comment box would be provided so a driver can dispute. But getting one puts a driver on a short leash.

And the best part would be for any driver who got "Good" or "Great", there would be another window saying "would you like to reward your driver for Good/Great service? If so, feel free to leave a tip"


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Exactly the whole idea of this thread was to expose the rating system for what it is. It gives passengers and Uber upper hand over drivers. I never underestimate how smart Uber is and neither should anyone else. Uber does not want a fair rating system.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Uber does not want a fair rating system.


I don't think they think about ratings at all, or ever. I like the idea of 'words' vs numbers, but very doubtful it will even happen. Wild speculation can be fun tho, but productive is another story.......not like Uber is really monitoring this forum THAT closely or if they are it is very very low management. Rainbows happen, tho. One can wish?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jazzapt said:


> Or how about just:
> 
> Great
> Good
> ...


That would be perfect and should be excepted and implemented by Uber yesterday. The fact that they do not exposed them for what they truly are.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

How about this rating system?
- I was not assaulted by my driver.
- I was assaulted by my driver.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I don't think they think about ratings at all, or ever. I like the idea of 'words' vs numbers, but very doubtful it will even happen. Wild speculation can be fun tho, but productive is another story.......not like Uber is really monitoring this forum THAT closely or if they are it is very very low management. Rainbows happen, tho. One can wish?


That's why I changed my name to Jimmy44 so they will not penalize me. I think by adopting this rating system Ubers profit and brand would improve greatly. I am an Uber stock holder so I want the company and the drivers to thrive. This change would go a long way toward that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Jimmy44 so they will not penalize me


yeah, and members block out pics. Me, they could determine who I was pretty quickly if they tried. Unless you openly say you are violating TOS, think you will be ok. However I have heard of 'bad' things happening here before.... I prefer to worry about things that really need to be worried about.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

News flash: their business plan is unconvemtional and designed to make them the most money. They could care less about our ideas to improve our conditions. You are expendable, therfore who have a zero sum value to them.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> News flash: their business plan is unconvemtional and designed to make them the most money. They could care less about our ideas to improve our conditions. You are expendable, therfore who have a zero sum value to them.


Ding ding ding... We have a winner...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> How about this rating system?
> - I was not assaulted by my driver.
> - I was assaulted by my driver.


I know you are trying to be funny but it was in poor taste. Also it does not truly reflect 99.9 percent of Uber drivers or pass


5☆OG said:


> News flash: their business plan is unconvemtional and designed to make them the most money. They could care less about our ideas to improve our conditions. You are expendable, therfore who have a zero sum value to them.





5☆OG said:


> News flash: their business plan is unconvemtional and designed to make them the most money. They could care less about our ideas to improve our conditions. You are expendable, therfore who have a zero sum value to them.


I was really addressing the enequities of the rating system and do not want to stray to far from that. I really feel the rating system proposed would benefit drivers, riders and Ubers bottom line.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Lyft drops your lowest rating. Does not match you up with rider that rates you low. Follows up on low ratings left.
> 
> And Lyft gives you 5 stars if I rider does not rate you. That is huge and why more and more Uber drivers are using both apps.
> 
> A 1 should have to be accompanied by a remark. Most just leave a 1 so as a driver you have no idea why.


I reluctantly admit that Lyft has that over Uber. It's very enticing to have Lyft rating system. But they hands-down have worst paxholes, so few rides compared to UBER, and nonexistent surges!



jaxgatorz said:


> Ding ding ding... We have a winner...


Let's be honest. These companies are garbage. They lose BILLIONS of dollars running an app and not having to pay for employees and cars. These companies are a scam, trying to milk as money for the investors and managers before they hit the iceberg and sink


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

thumbs up/thumbs down.

easy, peasy.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I know you are trying to be funny but it was in poor taste. Also it does not truly reflect 99.9 percent of Uber drivers or pass
> 
> I was really addressing the enequities of the rating system and do not want to stray to far from that. I really feel the rating system proposed would benefit drivers, riders and Ubers bottom line.


I think your missing the point


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I think that would make for an interesting thread Uber vs Lyft. It took me 4 years to start running two apps as I was always an Uber guy. Because my thread was about ratings I also agree it's Lyft hands down. But beating Uber in the rating Dept. Is really not something to Bragg about.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> designed to make them the most money


kinda the point of every single public corporation. Deliver value to the shareholders; that's it. Every thing else is secondary.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> kinda the point of every single public corporation. Deliver value to the shareholders; that's it. Every thing else is secondary.


Kinda the point?
They exist to make money for their shareholders. Period.
Uber is not doing this as a public service because they want to help people get around.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> Kinda the point?


I'm sorry, sarcastic level was too high? :barefoot: At least I didn't mention Uber's sr management has a fiduciary duty to do everything to deliver value to the shareholders.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I'm afraid that 'multi choice' standard answers won't work either. So, since you dislike my ideas, how would you make uber pax ratings better? .
> 
> I do strongly believe the pax should be forced to rate just as the driver is. Fair?


Another thing, if you force people to type their complaint for every low rating, besides trusting their honesty, you have to trust the pax can and will articulate their complaint well enough that support will not only understand and interpret the complaint correctly but will respond appropriately.

At close to 3.5 million rides per day in the US alone, even if only 2% of rides get a 4 or less that's 70,000 complaints that have to be read and evaluated.

Do you want Panji in his 8th hour of work after reading X thousand complaints deciding your fate? If you think people articulate complaints to uber competently, go to twitter and read some of the complaints to @Uber_support. You'll have a migraine in 20 minutes.

"Dis dudes ride smell like he be smokin out in da bich." Yeah, I want support to interpret this complaint 10 minutes before he's done for the day.

I don't have an answer how to make it better. I don't have too much of a problem with how it is currently. I'll admit, I still get a bit miffed if I see a 1,2,or 3 and thought all my rides were pretty good. Do I lose sleep over it? No.

I do know that I don't want to force frat bro to type a reason when pissed at me because I won't let him blow my speakers playing Bassnectar or wait in a 20 ar line at taco bell. Let him 1star right then and move on if he so chooses. I dont want that guy telling support I wouldn't go to taco bell because XXXXXXX. I guarantee 8 out of 10 times the reason wouldn't be because the wait was 20 plus minutes.

If you'd have asked me my opion 2.5 years ago. I'd be all for requiring a reason for a low rating. Since then I've had 3 separate false complaints as it is. It's a pain in the ass, one of them I was susspended for 8 days. My dashcam ultimately cleared me of the most serious of the allegations.

Our rating is based off the last 500 rated trips. Yeah there will be a few "I thought 4 meant very good" and a few "my driver reminded me of my high school principal" 1s but at 500, the rating will be a fairly accurate reflection of what people think of your service. Give yourself .02-.03 margin of error for the crap one stars and forget about it.

That said, I do remember how frustrating it was seeing my rating drop after slowly working up for a week. When I was new, uber was brand new in my area, I got a lot of 4s, a lot. Like close to 20% .

Our rating was used to be front and center on the app, every tome we opened it we had to see how bad we were.
Look what I found!









We didn't get the breakdown like we do now, we got a total 5star count and a total rated trips count. There were many, many times I'd log off and spend 30 minutes going back and forth with support. It was frustrating as hell. I remember not driving weekend nights for weeks at a time because I was so worried about my rating. There was more surge then, a lot more. You could count on at least 1 one star for that per weekend night, the pun drop system was different too, if you touched the screen before or while requesting it moved the map setting the pin anywhere from a block to a mile away. The hassle of it would earn you at least one poor rating per shift. Oh, and half the time it wouldn't scramble your phone number so the pissed off pax could call you incessantly. Even when it did scramble your # they could call you until they ordered another ride, that was fun.

Once I had several hundred rated trips, the fluctuations slowed,. Now, 4 plus years later, I couldn't tell you what my rating is right now, I'd have to look. Wow, Its 4.95








Higher than I'd have guessed .

I'll tell you this, I get way more 5s that I probably dont deserve than 1s,2s, or 3s that I don't.

Do I feel pax should be forced to rate us? No. They are the customer, I wouldn't 
want to be forced to rate my cashier at the grocery store, I'd like the option to do so bit if I had to, I'd probably shop somewhere else.

Is the ratings systen perfect? No, but I honestly believe that after 500 rated trips it's a fairly accurate depiction of what people think of your service.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> No, but I honestly believe that after 500 rated trips it's a fairly accurate depiction of what people think of your service.


as far as that goes I agree. BUT I do think words Great, Good, OK, Bad etc would work better than 5-1. And the pax is forced to rate as we are and let the chips land where they land. I think most pax would be fine with it and there wouldn't be an increase on false ratings.

I firmly beleive my 1/3 of riders who don't rate are afraid it leads to a forced tip. I suppose at one point as the pax is exiting I should add 'please rate me in the app blah blah blah'.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Exactly the whole idea of this thread was to expose the rating system for what it is. It gives passengers and Uber upper hand over drivers. I never underestimate how smart Uber is and neither should anyone else. Uber does not want a fair rating system.


The customers do have the upper hand in any service related industry.

Trust me, in a few months you won't think about your rating half as much as you do now. In a year, less than half of that. I promise.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> I think your missing the point


Because it's my thread I did not want it going into the assault area as that would be another idea for another day.


Illini said:


> Kinda the point?
> They exist to make money for their shareholders. Period.
> Uber is not doing this as a public service because they want to help people get around.





waldowainthrop said:


> Those are examples of how Lyft has a system that gives higher ratings to drivers. An example of a "better rating system" wouldn't just be more fair to drivers. A better rating system would have side effects like better pay, better matching with passengers, more pings, better tips, protection from false complaints. Although I have heard claims about how maintaining higher ratings gets more pings on Uber, there is no evidence for that incredible claim.
> 
> Both rating systems are terrible. Both rating systems grade on such a curve that there is no measurable difference between a good, great or outstanding driver or passenger. 5 stars for almost everyone mean proper evaluations for almost no one. There isn't even a measurable difference in outcomes like pay or success for drivers with good vs. great ratings.


Very good points they stand on there own merit's.



SHalester said:


> as far as that goes I agree. BUT I do think words Great, Good, OK, Bad etc would work better than 5-1. And the pax is forced to rate as we are and let the chips land where they land. I think most pax would be fine with it and there wouldn't be an increase on false ratings.
> 
> I firmly beleive my 1/3 of riders who don't rate are afraid it leads to a forced tip. I suppose at one point as the pax is exiting I should add 'please rate me in the app blah blah blah'.


Very good points. If leaving a 5 prods a rider to tip I am all for it. Again lyfts app is way more tip friendly. There is nothing wrong with nudging even shaming a rider to tip. Rideshare is a tip industry. These riders are getting better and cleaner cars with better drivers then cabs at a lower price. If they don't tip they should feel guilty. Would they leave a cab without tipping ? What if Uber included a 15 percent gratuity with every ride for riders to pay ? They would pay it cause it's still the best deal in town.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Because it's my thread I did not want it going into the assault area as that would be another idea for another day.
> 
> Very good points they stand on there own merit's.
> 
> ...


Its your thread? Can i see the deed? Lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> Its your thread? Can i see the deed? Lol


Touche the new system is headed for the Patton office then on to Uber headquarters with a bill for one million. The million goes into escrow and if company profits do not go up after a year Uber gets there money back.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> as far as that goes I agree. BUT I do think words Great, Good, OK, Bad etc would work better than 5-1. And the pax is forced to rate as we are and let the chips land where they land. I think most pax would be fine with it and there wouldn't be an increase on false ratings.
> 
> I firmly beleive my 1/3 of riders who don't rate are afraid it leads to a forced tip. I suppose at one point as the pax is exiting I should add 'please rate me in the app blah blah blah'.


It's pretty simple as it is. 









A thumbs up thumbs down would be easy. Less forgiving than the 5 star scale but easier. In theory just about every 4,3,2,1 would be a thumbs down. A thumbs down would feel like a 1 does now. That wouldn't be good for drivers.

With the words, how do you turn that into a rating? How do we determine what's our rating Is? Assign point values to each word? Then it's what we have now.

What's a great ride? What's an ok ride?

The way it is now, if they pick a 4 or less they get asked what went wrong. A few drivers might get an erroneous 4 because new people think a 4 is good at first. After a few trips they pick up on it and learn 4s are not good. A few 4s won't hurt any decent driver with a few hundred rides given. I don't think the few 4s we get from new and uniformrd riders are even what most people are upset with.

What most drivers don't like about the rating system is the bullshit 1s we get because the sorority chicks thought you were too old to be cute. Changing to a word based system ain't gonna fix that.

Uber gives lots of leeway anyway, they have more or a margin of error built in than I would. We have to maintain 4.85 or better for the gold diamond, thing. You can lose 75 stars you'll have a 4.85. You .can lose almost 200 stars before you need to worry about deactivation .

10 of each 1,2,3,4, and the rest 5s gives you a 4.80

Art last job if I got 10 1s on a performance review I'd have been fired.

10 customer complaints, fired

I think youre way over thinking the rating system.

We need to not be so sensitive. We need to accept we are going to receive some low ratings. Some deserved, some not.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Well, let me put it this way. Before I drove for Uber, I played videogames a lot. Basically, I would pay a game developer $120, and play their game for 1000 hours that I could have been using productively. During videogames I would set non-sense goals like trying to improve stats. I admit that I do the same thing with Uber. If I've done 97 rides in a week, I'll often drive a little extra to break that ceiling to 100, just for fun.
> 
> Today, I drive for companies that have gamified their work experience. I haven't hardly touched a videogame since I started working for these gamified companies, and part of it is because I drive when I'm bored. Overall, I make probably $5-14 per hour after expenses. Let's say I drive 70 hours a week. That's $350 to $980 in profit every week doing something that is fun to do.
> 
> ...


You're a sick mf.

Unfortunately, I agree with most every thing you said.

I guess that makes me a sick mf too.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber asks that if the rating is lower than a 5, they request (not require) the reason. 
If no reason is given Uber should not accept the rating or upgrade it to a 5. Not knowing does not give the driver a chance to improve.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know why people gripe about the ratings. If you're doing the job right your rating will be fine. If your rating is slipping you're doing something wrong. It's pretty simple.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Its funny to see pax complain when giving a 4* for “Driving” when they never even have a drivers license to be even on the roads legally yet. 18+ yea, but have no clue what its like in a massive city.

Because they never even owned, or operated a vehicle.

Mommy and Daddy trollies them around there whole lives. Millennials! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You know... The“Entitled ones from the Gold Coast”

Who have millions in there pockets here. Those ones

I have been pulled over 1 time in 20+ years, yet people want a free ride. While Uber checks there complaints in app. Then refused to give them a refund. So they get even more pissed off about drivers. Typical Uber driver. Nothing different, or eve


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I got 1-starred tonight for refusing a pax a drive-thru Whataburger stop.


----------



## Dontmessinmyride (Jan 1, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Lmao ohhh waaaahhh!!! Are you going to put those stars in your gas tank?


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


Usually black ratchet women. They come in to the care complaining already. The minute I see it's a black women I'm guessing it's going to be a 1. Damn uber, lyft this, damn this and that. Nothing you can do, they are very hateful people. They don't work and have that mentality they are better then everyone because they never worked a day in their life and maybe they are. They play the system. We work like slaves.



Dontmessinmyride said:


> Lmao ohhh waaaahhh!!! Are you going to put those stars in your gas tank?


Yeah he will, the higher rating and more rides you get cash back on gas with the uber card.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Its funny to see pax complain when giving a 4* for "Driving" when they never even have a drivers license to be even on the roads legally yet. 18+ yea, but have no clue what its like in a massive city.
> 
> Because they never even owned, or operated a vehicle.
> 
> ...


The joke is on them! those fools will all be homeless someday. My friend is one of them. He flunked out of his flight class, 50k loan on his parents. He only eats the finest of food and snubs his nose at other foods, yet he has not held a real job in 15 years, still lives with his parents. When they die, he's walking the streets. Ever seen Antifa? they are world of warcraft players dressing up in real life, living with their parents. They think everything will be handed to them but, hello! welcome to your homeless tent you ****s!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly correct. Much more impact with the Lyft system. My rating there is much lower. Surprised am not deactivated after 4 1/2 years!
> 
> Not worrying about ratings does wonders for my attitude.


Nothing like admitting you actually are the things everyone says you are.

There are scumbag drivers and there are scumbag passengers. Nice to know you think you should have been deactivated as a passenger already.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Again lyfts app is way more tip friendly.


Yes, but did you ever compare your Lyft tips vs Uber's? Didn't think so. Lyft's app is more tip friendly yet their passengers are not the business/professional type (a unicorn in Lyft's world - maybe someone that has his AMEX tied with rewards) that will leave a tip for great service. Lyft's pax are like another poster said - low income, usually workers, people at grocery stores, etc. Besides having a ton fewer pax than Uber, Lyft pax don't usually tip. regardless of your ratings.
So you prefer Lyft's tip friendly when pax rarely if ever tip vs Uber's app that makes it a bit harder for pax but gets you a lot more tips?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Nothing like admitting you actually are the things everyone says you are.
> 
> There are scumbag drivers and there are scumbag passengers. Nice to know you think you should have been deactivated as a passenger already.


Comprehension issue on your part. Never once did I even suggest I'd be deactivated as a passenger. Not even close.

Also, you're spewing out stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

crusoeatl said:


> Yes, but did you ever compare your Lyft tips vs Uber's? Didn't think so. Lyft's app is more tip friendly yet their passengers are not the business/professional type (a unicorn in Lyft's world - maybe someone that has his AMEX tied with rewards) that will leave a tip for great service. Lyft's pax are like another poster said - low income, usually workers, people at grocery stores, etc. Besides having a ton fewer pax than Uber, Lyft pax don't usually tip. regardless of your ratings.
> So you prefer Lyft's tip friendly when pax rarely if ever tip vs Uber's app that makes it a bit harder for pax but gets you a lot more tips?


Uber pisses me off the way they hide the tip part of the ride and how riders have to search for it and work hard to figure it out. In the two weeks I have used Lyft it seems like the riders treat you more like tips are part of the payment. The Uber rider probably still thinks that Uber riders don't take tips cause ( Uber tips us and is part of the fee ) . I have actually heard that many times. When Uber increased there fee's they basically took tips away from us and gave it to themselves.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yep, it's a garbage system for drivers. Game it, ignore it, or quit.


I do everything I can to use there greed and disrespect to my advantage. IE running the Lyft app and Uber app now. My profits are same only Uber lost 75 percent of my earnings.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

So, how much cash do these "driver ratings" put in your bank account every week?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Comprehension issue on your part. Never once did I even suggest I'd be deactivated as a passenger. Not even close.
> 
> Also, you're spewing out stuff you know nothing about.


People should not be insulted in here at least not on my thread. We can disagree but let's not ingage in flaming rhetoric.


Jimmy44 said:


> Uber pisses me off the way they hide the tip part of the ride and how riders have to search for it and work hard to figure it out. In the two weeks I have used Lyft it seems like the riders treat you more like tips are part of the payment. The Uber rider probably still thinks that Uber riders don't take tips cause ( Uber tips us and is part of the fee ) . I have actually heard that many times. When Uber increased there fee's they basically took tips away from us and gave it to themselves.


My first 3


dlearl476 said:


> So, how much cash do these "driver ratings" put in your bank account every week?


All I am doing is discussing the rating system which I feel is a joke. If your ok with it fine.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Let us know when you get 3 dueces!!


I got trip deuces once and I think I might have even posted a screenshot of it...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

raisedoncereal said:


> I got trip deuces once and I think I might have even posted a screenshot of it...


What are they ?


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Anyone who has driven for Uber knows there driver rating system is a total joke. Durring that joke 180 days of improvement wasn't Uber supposed to address and fix the rating system ? It still remains the joke of the rideshare industry. Lyft has a much better way of handling driver rating that Uber should adopt. The key word here is should we all know it won't. Just wanted to vent a bit as last nite some idiot gave me a 1 and I have no way to challenge or remove it.


No way of changing it :frowner: I get what your saying, I haven't got a 1 star since i started a year ago , but the rating system does suck , I have a 4.91 as of now and i notice after every 5 star the just remove a non 5 , I still have 475 showing on my App , but have the 500 -5 star crown..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rondog2400 said:


> No way of changing it :frowner: I get what your saying, I haven't got a 1 star since i started a year ago , but the rating system does suck , I have a 4.91 as of now and i notice after every 5 star the just remove a non 5 , I still have 475 showing on my App , but have the 500 -5 star crown..


Don't forget that not everyone rates. Only 1 in 3 rates maybe less. So you will have more rides then ratings. The ones that did not leave a feedback would have left you a 5. I hope you never get a one but if you do this long enough you will. It takes 1500 rides to bump out that 1 and durring those 1500 rides you will get another I am sure.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't forget that not everyone rates. Only 1 in 3 rates maybe less. So you will have more rides then ratings. The ones that did not leave a feedback would have left you a 5. I hope you never get a one but if you do this long enough you will. It takes 1500 rides to bump out that 1 and durring those 1500 rides you will get another I am sure.


It takes 500 rides, not 1500, for a recent one ☆ to fall off. Uber's rating system is based on the last 500 rides.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> It takes 500 rides, not 1500, for a recent one ☆ to fall off. Uber's rating system is based on the last 500 rides.


WRONG !!! It's based on your last 500 rated rides. 1 in 3 riders rate thus 1500 rides before that 1 is bumped out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> WRONG !!! It's based on your last 500 rated rides. 1 in 3 riders rate thus 1500 rides before that 1 is bumped out.


No, YOU are wrong. Talking about the past 500 rated rides. DUH


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> No, YOU are wrong. Talking about the past 500 rated rides. DUH


Hey I was nice to you and explained why you were wrong. It's the last 500 rated rides not last 500 rides. If a rider does not leave a rating on a ride that 500 does not go down.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Hey I was nice to you and explained why you were wrong. It's the last 500 rated rides not last 500 rides. If a rider does not leave a rating on a ride that 500 does not go down.


Nobody would believe I'm wrong. Just stated I was only referring to the past 500 RATINGS! Most folks understand.

Fully aware many drivers don't rate. 40 - 60%, of mine do and tip as well.

Seriously?



Jimmy44 said:


> Hey I was nice to you and explained why you were wrong. It's the last 500 rated rides not last 500 rides. If a rider does not leave a rating on a ride that 500 does not go down.


Damn read the post. Duh


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Nobody would believe I'm wrong. Just stated I was only referring to the past 500 RATINGS! Most folks understand.
> 
> Fully aware many drivers don't rate. 40 - 60%, of mine do and tip as well.
> 
> Seriously?


You were wrong and I corrected you !



MiamiKid said:


> It takes 500 rides, not 1500, for a recent one ☆ to fall off. Uber's rating system is based on the last 500 rides.


Read what you said. 500 rides is what you said. I corrected you it's 500 rated rides which would take you 1500 actual rides.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You were wrong and I corrected you !


Wow! Read the DAMN post. Was only referring to rated rides.




Jimmy44 said:


> You were wrong and I corrected you !
> 
> 
> Read what you said. 500 rides is what you said. I corrected you it's 500 rated rides which would take you 1500 actual rides.


Wow and double wow.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Jimmy44 is correct.

If your most recent rating is a 1* for example and during the next 1,500 rides (or 2,000 or 50,000) you get only 499 rated rides (let's say with no 1*), you will still have that 1*.

Bottom line... If you care about your ratings for whatever reason (taking pride in your work, or risk of deactivation, or whatever) just do your best to give quality rides and don't stress about what's already been done, and things will eventually take care of itself in due time.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Read the DAMN post. Was only referring to rated rides.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and double wow.


Well at least you have stopped living in denial. It takes a man to admit he is wrong and apologize.



raisedoncereal said:


> @Jimmy44 is correct.
> 
> If your most recent rating is a 1* for example and during the next 1,500 rides (or 2,000 or 50,000) you get only 499 rated rides (let's say with no 1*), you will still have that 1*.
> 
> Bottom line... If you care about your ratings for whatever reason (taking pride in your work, or risk of deactivation, or whatever) just do your best to give quality rides and don't stress about what's already been done, and things will eventually take care of itself in due time.


Or do what I did and run both Uber and Lyft in case one fires you.



Jimmy44 said:


> WRONG !!! It's based on your last 500 rated rides. 1 in 3 riders rate thus 1500 rides before that 1 is bumped out.


Thank you for showing in black and white he clearly said 500 rides not 500 rated rides. It clearly shows that I was right and he was WRONG !!!!

The only thing that helps me on Uber pro is knowing how long the ride is before I accept. All the other stuff I can get and more by using my own credit cards or Uber discounts at retail establishments. I reach my goal in the first month so the next two months I am just collecting worthless points.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> takes 500 rides,


Nope. Takes 500 ratings. Around a third of my pax dont rate. So saying 500 rides is incorrect unless 100% rate.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Nope. Takes 500 ratings. Around a third of my pax dont rate. So saying 500 rides is incorrect unless 100% rate.


Thank you for proving my point I used 1500 rides as an estimate before that 1 gets knocked out.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you for proving my point I used 1500 rides as an estimate before that 1 gets knocked out.


I wouldn't have bothered arguing with Miami, kid is delusional if you read his posts long enough you'll know he's like next level to @AveragePerson


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wouldn't have bothered arguing with Miami, kid is delusional if you read his posts long enough you'll know he's like next level to @AveragePerson


I agree with you I wasted precious time from my life that I will never get back. I will make a mental note of the posters you pointed out and ignore them. Thanks for your support and advice.



raisedoncereal said:


> @Jimmy44 is correct.
> 
> If your most recent rating is a 1* for example and during the next 1,500 rides (or 2,000 or 50,000) you get only 499 rated rides (let's say with no 1*), you will still have that 1*.
> 
> Bottom line... If you care about your ratings for whatever reason (taking pride in your work, or risk of deactivation, or whatever) just do your best to give quality rides and don't stress about what's already been done, and things will eventually take care of itself in due time.


Thank you for pointing that out and reinforcing what I stated. Appreciate your support and for commenting in a clear calm way.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Lyft drops your lowest rating. Does not match you up with rider that rates you low. Follows up on low ratings left.
> 
> And Lyft gives you 5 stars if I rider does not rate you. That is huge and why more and more Uber drivers are using both apps.
> 
> A 1 should have to be accompanied by a remark. Most just leave a 1 so as a driver you have no idea why.


------------------------
Well, other then Lyft rating the last 100 trips and Uber the last 500 -- there is little difference IMO. 
Lyft claims to drop the lowest and give a 5* to trips not rated by the pax BUT I watch my rating and it does not vary. .
It is mathematically impossible to get the numbers that they do, if they used the above formula. 
Personally, I do not think there should be a rating system. It leaves the door open for personal feelings.
Two simple questions --
Was your ride safe and timely. If not EXPLAIN , in detail, what the problem was.
Was the car reasonably clean. If not , EXPLAIN what the problem was.
Explain , in detail, any other complaints that you had.

If pax has to be held accountable for their complaint - all the false complaints would go away.

*A 1 should have to be accompanied by a remark. Most just leave a 1 so as a driver you have no idea why.*
Also, Lyft requires anyone rating a driver with a 3* or lower to explain what was the problem.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I only read the headline not every post, lol, 

I personally don’t think the rating system is a joke,it’s only a joke If your own personal rating is low, which means your obviously doing something wrong, whatever your doing to have a low rating, do the opposite,

I’ve been at between 4.94- 4.96 for over 2years. I don’t give water, chargers, I’m polite, I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to , radio on respectful amount, I greet with friendly hello, I confirm the destination. I drive safely, I help with luggage, I let them sit where they want. Which is all basic professionalism, I don’t suck up to them, I dont ask for ratings, I don’t call them, or answer phone,


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> Well, other then Lyft rating the last 100 trips and Uber the last 500 -- there is little difference IMO.
> Lyft claims to drop the lowest and give a 5* to trips not rated by the pax BUT I watch my rating and it does not vary. .
> It is mathematically impossible to get the numbers that they do, if they used the above formula.
> ...


Interesting ! I bet two unsuta


Classified said:


> I only read the headline not every post, lol,
> 
> I personally don't think the rating system is a joke,it's only a joke If your own personal rating is low, which means your obviously doing something wrong, whatever your doing to have a low rating, do the opposite,
> 
> I've been at between 4.94- 4.96 for over 2years. I don't give water, chargers, I'm polite, I keep my mouth shut unless spoken to , radio on respectful amount, I greet with friendly hello, I confirm the destination. I drive safely, I help with luggage, I let them sit where they want. Which is all basic professionalism, I don't suck up to them, I dont ask for ratings, I don't call them, or answer phone,


My rating is the same as yours. I think the rating system is a total joke. Your happy with it and that is great. I am not out to change anyone's mind just voice my opinion on what I feel is a flawed system in need of tweeking.


----------

